# Directv Stream Remote will Not turn TV on



## durian (Feb 9, 2010)

i cannot get my directv remote to turn on my vizio tv. all other functions work - off, mute, volume, inputs - it just won't turn the tv on. i have reset the box and tried re-pairing the remote several times. any fix for this?


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

The box may be able to turn the TV on and off through a feature called HDMI-CEC. You'd need to go into both the settings menu on your TV as well as on the DTV Stream box and make sure that HDMI-CEC is turned on in both places. If it is and it's working properly, then the DTV Stream remote won't directly turn the TV on or off. When it turns the box on (i.e. wakes it up), the box will send a signal to the TV via the HDMI cable to turn it on. And when the remote turns the box off (i.e. puts it to sleep), the box will likewise power the TV off.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> You'd need to go into both the settings menu on your TV as well as on the DTV Stream box and make sure that HDMI-CEC is turned on in both places.


Since everything but the power function is working, using CEC may be the problem. Because the power function is often a toggle, IR commands to turn on the TV may be getting reversed by CEC commands to do the same. It needs to be one or the other.

As a test, I'd try covering the IR emitter on the remote when pressing the ON button.


----------



## durian (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions but unfortunately this didn't solve the problem


----------



## jbigbryw (Mar 10, 2012)

Try completely reseting the remote and start from scratch. This worked for me when it wouldn't control something on my Samsung TV.


----------

